# Hurricane Dorian



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2019)

Let's keep an eye on this one. FLORIDIANS.
The entire state in in the cone of what may be a powerhouse.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes....fingers crossed that it moves right along.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 29, 2019)

Stay safe guys. Hopefully its not to bad


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

The new projection is a cat 4.
A cat 4 can blow off an entire roof.


----------



## Okapizebra (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm not looking forward to this. I'm in west palm and the cone seems to keep turning more towards me. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Okapizebra said:


> I'm not looking forward to this. I'm in west palm and the cone seems to keep turning more towards me. Stay safe everyone!


It does seem to be favoring the Broward/ Palm beach line.
Can you get gas?
The stations here have mostly run out.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

The whole neighborhood will soon be asking me to repair their generators. Most will have years old stale gasoline still inside of them.
Yet, I've been unable to get ONE of them to give me a hand with my shutters.
Between my back and my vision, this won't be fun.
And the generator is buried behind a couple of motorcycles and car engines.
I really planned ahead.
At least I already bought gas.
GET GAS NOW if you're waiting...


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 29, 2019)

Stay safe and take care everybody back there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Gillian M said:


> Stay safe and take care everybody back there.


Thanks. GILLIAN.
Florida residents will have a better idea tomorrow and Saturday as to where this thing will be going.
We have a lot of members from Florida.
Plenty of them along the East coast.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The whole neighborhood will soon be asking me to repair their generators. Most will have years old stale gasoline still inside of them.
> Yet, I've been unable to get ONE of them to give me a hand with my shutters.
> Between my back and my vision, this won't be fun.
> And the generator is buried behind a couple of motorcycles and car engines.
> ...


I'm thinking about you, Ed. It's a bad time for you to have health problems, and those darned neighbors anyway!!!


----------



## Okapizebra (Aug 29, 2019)

Most gas stations have already run out here. Thankfully I already got gas and had all my hurricane supplies ready months ago, except for water which I was able to get a few days ago.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Okapizebra said:


> Most gas stations have already run out here. Thankfully I already got gas and had all my hurricane supplies ready months ago, except for water which I was able to get a few days ago.


We've never had a BOIL WATER order here. So I've stopped buying it.
But I'm freezing 8 gallons of water in the freezer.
To drink and to keep the freezer and fridge cool once the power goes out.


----------



## Okapizebra (Aug 30, 2019)

Yup, I did the same with water. 

I'm getting increasingly more nervous. Every update to the track has it more of a direct hit to me.


----------



## Sleppo (Aug 30, 2019)

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks. GILLIAN.
> Florida residents will have a better idea tomorrow and Saturday as to where this thing will be going.
> We have a lot of members from Florida.
> Plenty of them along the East coast.


Hi Ed. Hope you (and everyone else back there) are well.

Stay safe.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

Okapizebra said:


> Yup, I did the same with water.
> 
> I'm getting increasingly more nervous. Every update to the track has it more of a direct hit to me.


It keeps looping south west


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

I got up early to start fortifying my tiny fortress.
I'm a one eyed, crippled shutter machine


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2019)

Stay safe everyone. Don't know how you put up with this every year, but whatever you do it's been working for you, your still here, so keep doing it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

One of the things that sucks the most is once a storm is coming at us, its ALL OVER THE NEWS. Every station. All day long. All week.
Scaring the Hell out of us with worst case scenarios and wild guesses as to where it will hit. And how hard.
An update every few hours when there is a new advisory would be adequate.
This crap would make anyone a nervous wreck!
The actual storm only lasts 12 hours or so. This goes on for days. And the repeated idiodic information is just not helpful.
Most of it anyway.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> One of the things that sucks the most is once a storm is coming at us, its ALL OVER THE NEWS. Every station. All day long. All week.
> Scaring the Hell out of us with worst case scenarios and wild guesses as to where it will hit. And how hard.
> An update every few hours when there is a new advisory would be adequate.
> This crap would make anyone a nervous wreck!
> ...



Hang in there!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

If anyone uses Twitter, I recommend following @WCraigFugate ... former FEMA Administrator and former Director of the Florida Division of Emergency Management, the one who saw Florida through the 2004-2005 hurricane season. (Yeah, those years combined were basically one long season.) He's back home in Gainesville (Alachua County), and he's been tweeting about his preparations for the storm. His sense of humor and personality come through loud and clear.

Craig has always had this wonderful way of cutting through the hype and confusion and getting down to what's really important. He simultaneously reminds you what's at stake, at the same time providing a well-timed nudge so you actually know what you should be doing to prepare. And it's little things, easy, achievable steps, so it isn't so daunting. When Craig explains something, it makes sense... and it makes so much sense that it feels intuitive, like he just articulated what you didn't realize you were already thinking.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

If anyone is having difficulty getting fuel in South Florida, keep in mind that IF you have a flex fuel vehicle (can run on E85), E85 is stored in separate tanks at fuel stations. Stations run out of regular blends of gasoline first, but they may (quite likely) still have E85. 

In Florida, petroleum comes by port. E85 comes by rail.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

The current track shows landfall between Jupiter beach and Daytona.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

Okay, I know this sounds kind of random, but something on the Pretend Chit Chat thread reminded me about tomatoes... 

If anyone in the path of the storm has been growing tomatoes or other fruits/produce that will still ripen OFF the vine (or tree/shrub), go ahead and harvest all of that fruit before the winds get there. You can bring it inside and let it ripen. At least you'll have it available for later.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 31, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> If anyone is having difficulty getting fuel in South Florida, keep in mind that IF you have a flex fuel vehicle (can run on E85), E85 is stored in separate tanks at fuel stations. Stations run out of regular blends of gasoline first, but they may (quite likely) still have E85.
> 
> In Florida, petroleum comes by port. E85 comes by rail.



E85 turns evaporates and leaves condensation in your fuel lines. We used it in our fleet vehicles years ago and found if one sat unused for a week or more VAPOR lock on the fuel line.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2019)

Now it's projected to skirt the Florida East coast and go North as a Cat 5.
It LOOKS LIKE South Florida, the Keys and the West coast can breathe a little.
But it's still a few days away.
Good luck.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 31, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> If anyone uses Twitter, I recommend following @WCraigFugate ... former FEMA Administrator and former Director of the Florida Division of Emergency Management, the one who saw Florida through the 2004-2005 hurricane season. (Yeah, those years combined were basically one long season.) He's back home in Gainesville (Alachua County), and he's been tweeting about his preparations for the storm. His sense of humor and personality come through loud and clear.
> 
> Craig has always had this wonderful way of cutting through the hype and confusion and getting down to what's really important. He simultaneously reminds you what's at stake, at the same time providing a well-timed nudge so you actually know what you should be doing to prepare. And it's little things, easy, achievable steps, so it isn't so daunting. When Craig explains something, it makes sense... and it makes so much sense that it feels intuitive, like he just articulated what you didn't realize you were already thinking.



Thanks for Fugates Twitter account. I added him and a few more FEMA types.

Regardless of current path...still lots of wind, rain, storm surge, etc. Tuck in!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2019)

I guess cat 4 and 5 is the new normal.
That's very comforting!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 31, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I guess cat 4 and 5 is the new normal.
> That's very comforting!



Any uptick in winds?


----------



## Okapizebra (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm hoping this new track stays!! 

Sustained winds are up to 150 mph now. Feel bad for the Bahamas though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Any uptick in winds?


150 to 159 mph


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2019)

Okapizebra said:


> I'm hoping this new track stays!!
> 
> Sustained winds are up to 150 mph now. Feel bad for the Bahamas though.


It will annihilate the BAHAMAS.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 31, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It will annihilate the BAHAMAS.



That is my fault. Wife and I are getting our passports and were looking at a Bahamas vacation in spring.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 31, 2019)

This storm has been difficult... No resting easy until it's completely dissipated.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 31, 2019)

If it stays off the coast, it could regain strength, do a complete 180, whatever.
I hate these Damned things


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2019)

Tracking dead East.
Almost 180 mph winds. Gusts around or over 200 mph and the storm is creeping along at 8 mph.
This is as bad as they come, people.
This is the last day to prepare before the winds make it impossible.
Any members in the North West Palm/Port Saint Lucy area?
@CharlieM. How are YOU set?
@Pearly How about your mom?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 1, 2019)

My guy WXRISK says its a 1 in 4 chance that it will make landfall and that it should turn. BUT even he said that is still too high of a chance to mess around with. Y'All be safe


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 1, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> My guy WXRISK says its a 1 in 4 chance that it will make landfall and that it should turn. BUT even he said that is still too high of a chance to mess around with. Y'All be safe


That eventual turn to the North is the key.
So far it's still going East

Last night we went to bed with a little reassurance.
This morning....back in the cone.
I myself am NOT in the cone. Nor do I need to evacuate.
But there are millions in danger.
This thing is scary.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 3, 2019)

We have been seeing history unfold before our eyes and been very, very lucky not to have been in the maelstrom of this horror like being in the northern Bahamas for the past three days. What a catastrophe for them. How do you recover from something like this, mentally and economically? Never seen anything near this. And we were in Jamaica for Gilbert and Ivan and others before them but this is a new kid on the block all right. So very sorry for all the victims in the Bahamas. You guys in Florida keep track. My daughter and other relatives and friends are all over Florida.
Hurricane season, the peak of it, has started off with a massive tragedy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 3, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> We have been seeing history unfold before our eyes and been very, very lucky not to have been in the maelstrom of this horror like being in the northern Bahamas for the past three days. What a catastrophe for them. How do you recover from something like this, mentally and economically? Never seen anything near this. And we were in Jamaica for Gilbert and Ivan and others before them but this is a new kid on the block all right. So very sorry for all the victims in the Bahamas. You guys in Florida keep track. My daughter and other relatives and friends are all over Florida.
> Hurricane season, the peak of it, has started off with a massive tragedy.


It just parked itself on the Bahamas.
The news is slowly trickling in. But it will be horrible.
I can not imagine that storm or dealing with it non stop for 3 days


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That eventual turn to the North is the key.
> So far it's still going East
> 
> Last night we went to bed with a little reassurance.
> ...



I think it’s going West!

But, hope all is well!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 3, 2019)

Florida is pretty much in the clear.
Cool and breezy here the last 48 hours.
Pictures from the BAHAMAS are just coming in.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 4, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Florida is pretty much in the clear.
> Cool and breezy here the last 48 hours.
> Pictures from the BAHAMAS are just coming in.



Yes, things are looking up. It’s heading up our way, but nothing like what the Bahamas experienced.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 6, 2019)

The Abacos and Grand Bahama and lots of other little islands near them are trashed. Cannot believe the videos and photos and yet they are very real. What a monster of a hurricane, for the history books. Hope it's not a taste of things to come!!! Good luck everyone in SC and NC and Virginia to Nova Scotia!!! Crazy.


----------

